# Muay Thai Bag



## Micker (Jun 13, 2007)

I want to buy a heavy bag to train my Muay Thai at home.  They have special muay thai bags like : http://www.karatesupply.com/Muay-Thai-Heavy-Bag_p_8-826.html .  I was wondering if I would be better off getting a water filled bag, some of those regular heavy bags are hard as rocks(maybe thats good)??  http://store.titleboxing.com/title-classic-foam-and-water-heavybag.html  was one I was looking at.

Anyone have advise on a good bag for muay thai??


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 15, 2007)

Personally I don't care for the water filled bags.  I like the ones that are harder for shin conditioning and offer more resistance.  Title Boxing has a good selection and they are very reasonable.  www.combatports.com has some good muay thai bags for good prices.


----------

